# How to Install VST Plugins for Mac?



## Spe (Jun 12, 2020)

I swear I've looked everywhere, but I can't find any explanation of how to install a VST or AU for OBS on Mac. I understand VST and AU plugins on Mac are usually installed by placing the file in some kind of plugins folder (I've done this several times for GarageBand), but I've tried putting the file in OBS/Contents/PlugIns, OBS/Contents/Resources/data/obs-plugins/obs-vst, Application Support/obs-studio/plugin-config, and just about anywhere else I though might do it, but it never comes up in my filters. I have a Mac-compatible VST as well as an AU file for this plugin, and I've tried both. Running High Sierra 10.13.6. Thank you.


----------



## fiddler55 (Jun 30, 2020)

I'm having the same problem, and have tried copying both VST and VST3 audio plugin files into a number of /library locations. Nothing shows up in the OBS plugin dropdown list. Mac Catalina 10.15.5 and latest OBS version. Can anyone out there help? Thanks.


----------



## DFH (Jul 28, 2020)

Same  problem. VSTs work, but can't see VST3s in filter menu.


----------



## DFH (Jul 28, 2020)

Just discovered elsewhere on forum that VST3 not currently compatible with OBS.


----------

